# Fridgador Project



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

Attached are photos of my Fridgador project. You'll notice the humidification device is cat litter crystals, works like a charm, 8 lbs. for $15.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I think your beagle is waiting for a cat or a smoke. HAHA. Nice setup.


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

He is afraid of smoke and already has a cat to chase. He doesn't like camera flashes either, but he can't seem to blink quick enough for my new camera.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

nice setup! as far as your beagle.. i think he wants a shot of wild turkey


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Man that's an awesome setup! Love the beagle!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very cool set up, the dog looks really enthused.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Are you going to post how you made the Dogador? LMAO


----------



## beaglepower (Apr 18, 2009)

Your beagle looks like my beagle's older brother! 

Very nice setup!


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

That's arguably one of the cleanest setups I've ever seen.


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

AspiringGent said:


> That's arguably one of the cleanest setups I've ever seen.


It works well too, the humidty and temp have been pretty good. Been a bit on the high side since summer has come in, but we've been getting plenty of rain in Maryland.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

This is awesome. It makes me feel stupid for giving away the small dorm room fridge I had. Oh well, I got a medium sized humi and a coolerdor to hold me off for now!


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

baddddmonkey said:


> This is awesome. It makes me feel stupid for giving away the small dorm room fridge I had. Oh well, I got a medium sized humi and a coolerdor to hold me off for now!


If you're still near a college town, end of year would probably be a great place to get one of these for cheap.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice setup


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice setup. I just can't figure out if your beagle is waiting for a smoke or a drink???


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice setup. I don't smoke pipes much, but nice display of those too.


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

Another note, I got the graphics from javasigns.com

It's a pretty nice webiste if you make a fridgador, coolidor, or have a glass cabinet or top.

The graphic I got cost under $10, it's vinyl.

I could have gotten it without the white background, just the lettering for under $25, but I was trying to make this effort cheap but clean, and the fridge was pure white anyway.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice setup!

WTG!


----------

